# OK.... last I heard.... you got married



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

so it has been a few days.... the big guy should be tired.... does he realize the chores he now has....

didn't want to bug you but congrats on that Timberdoodle....

so when can the rest of us buy you guys a beer... or two...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Whoa..... T-Doodles' off the market now?? 

Does she realize what this is going to do to all her hunting, fishing and trapping time?? 

Figured she woulda known better... :evilsmile


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That is one lucky Son of a Gun, she is one heck of a catch.........congratulations Timberdoodle.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Ok guys, let's clear this up. Dead Bird was congratulating me on the timberdoodle and my wedding. Our own Timberdoodle did not just get married (that I know of ). 

Johnny, you know the rules of months ending in "er", make no commitments, it may be good hunting. Hopefully soon we will have time for a beer.


----------

